# Ghost Shimp?



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, just recently purchased a silver, half moon betta from Petsmart :-D I have a 1 gallon tank, a 10 gallon tank, and a tank close to 30 gallons. Cosmo (my betta) is currently in the 1 gallon, and I was thinking about buying a ghost shrimp to go with him. Is the 1 gallon tank big enough for Cosmo, let alone a ghost shrimp? Should I put him in the 10 gallon? Or is that to big? Also, would the betta attack and eat the ghost shrimp????:greenyay:


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! (We love pictures!)

Personally, your betta (who sounds lovely by the way!) would be a lot happier in a larger tank. If I were you, I would put him in the 10 gallon. It's definitely not too big, and you can get more ghost shrimp. They're known to have short lives, and some bettas love to pick on them. 

Or, if you prefer, you can get snails. They poop a LOT, but they're way too cute! 

In a 1 gallon, you would have to do water changes every single day since ammonia builds up fast in such a small amount of water. In a 10g, you would have to do water changes a lot less. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi UglyMuffin, welcome to the forum.  1 gallon can work and many bettas are happy in 1 gallon but you may want to consider upgrading to at least a 5 gallon simply because in a 1 gallon, you have to change the water at least every other day, more often if possible. You could probably put Cosmo and 2-3 shrimp in a 5 gallon but beware that many bettas find shrimp to be irresistable snacks. Mystery snails work well with bettas and in a 5 gallon you could even put an African Dwarf Frog with Cosmo. Only one frog though. 

If you put Cosmo in the 10g, you can get several shrimp or you can try other tankmates such as neon/cardinal tetras, corydoras catfish, otocinclus catfish, or guppies. If you choose the 10g, post back and we can discuss how many fish and what type you can put in there.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

@gmd1800 : I'll try, but im not sure how to add pics 

@Sakura8 : I have been thinking about purchasing a 5g, but the only ones that my petco has are open but with blocks in the middle like so : http://pet.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pPETS-8107365t400.jpg and it would be hard to cover it...... Soo what will probally happen is Cosmo getting put in the 10g. What kinds of fish are sutible for bettas?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Since Cosmo is a halfmoon with a big tail, I would suggest a bottom dweller like corydoras catfish. You can easily fit four bronze or albino cory cats in there with him and they won't ever nip his fins like tetras would. You feed cory cats sinking wafers (not algae) and shrimp pellets. Only problem you may run into is keeping Cosmo from eating their food because they eat very slowly. Feed them at night after you turn off the tank light to help prevent this.

To add pics: Under the message box click on the Go Advanced tab. Then click on the little paper clip up at the top of the message box, it will be next to the smiley button. A new window will pop up. Click on Choose File, then find your pic. Click on Upload. Repeat for as many pics as necessary, then when you are done close the window and post. 

If you have pics on photobucket you can right click on the pic and click on "copy image address." Then in the message box on the forum website, click on the little icon that looks like a postcard with a mountain and a sun. Paste in the image address and the photo will appear.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Would Bumblebee Gobys and/or platys nip at cosmo's fins???

Cosmo's hiding from the camera :brow: Thanks sakura :lol:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. Bumblebee gobies are brackish fish, meaning they need to always have a small degree of marine salt in their water. Platies might work. You can get about six platies. They do breed easily so you'll have lots of fry but Cosmo can eat them. He's super handsome by the way, I love his silver coloring.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I like harlequin rasboras too, they are pretty peaceful. A school of those would work, about six or seven. They don't breed quite like platies either.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

huh.. I may have to pick up some platys and harlequin rasboras... No ghost shrimp for me cause after his little "treat" of freeze dried brine shrimp, he has not so much as touched his flakes.... I wouldn't him thinking that live shrimp are better than freeze dried  I've only had him for 4 days and the fish already has me wrapped around his finger (or should I say "fin")


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, they're good at getting us to do what they want, too good.  Try pellets, like Omega One Betta Buffet pellets or New Life Spectrum Pellets. 

If you get both, get maybe 5 harlequin rasboras and 3 platies.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Would platys and/or harlequin rasboras eat the freeze dried brine shrimp/blood worms? Cause if i had to spend even more money on fish food, i think my dad would kill me


----------



## thePWNISHER (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry I'm not answering your question, but Your fish is really an eye catcher espeically if you went with the black and silver tank decorations like I believe you have from your picture. I'm excited to see pics of your tank when you finally settle Cosmo in a more permanent home. I've always wanted to do the Black/White color themes but I don't like fake plants  just a personal preference. I wish aquatic plants came in those rainbow fake colors I always see at the store. Fish tanks would be way more fun then haha.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea, I am thinking about getting 1 or 2 live plants, but not sure what could work with my lighting... Right now I only have 2 decorations (The silver and black plant and his "betta bed") so I'll have to pick up a couple  And yes, rainbow plants would be wayyy cool XD !!!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, platies and harlequin rasboras would eat any food you feed your betta.  However, to be on the healthy side, you may want to switch to frozen brine shrimp and blodworms. Less chance of bloating, I hear.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

WAIT AT SECOND--- Is Freeze dried the kind of food you stick in your refridgerator and chop it off to feed you betta, or is that FROZEN food?? I think im calling it the wrong thing..


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea I looked at the label and it said frozen.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Frozen, good. Freeze-dried is non-refrigerated and you can find it on the shelves. It's all dried up. Kinda like the dehydrated food astronauts eat. Now your dad won't freak about buying more fish food.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

YAY!! Yea my dad washes plastic ziplock baggies so he can save .05 ¢ How cheap can you get?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Cheap. I have a family friend who took disposable paper underwear on a long trip to Europe and he washed the paper underwear. Can you say ewwwwww? And before the days of DSL/cable internet, he'd save all those CD-ROMS with internet trials that you get in the mail and use them, switching to the next one when the trial offer ended. See? Major cheap.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

AHAHA!! Yea that is cheap  But in my household, and you throw out a paper plate? You are as good as gone.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe you are a distant relative of my family friend?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to second the Rasboras, mine are the mature acting group of the tank haha They swi around with glasses/suit and briefcase


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

@Sakura: Quite possible 

@Pitluvs: Nice haha


----------

